# mail : exporter plusieurs mails en pdf



## cazaux-moutou philippe (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

J ai a peu pres 200 mails à archiver et je voudrais en faire d'un seul coup un pdf

Comment faire SVP

1 par 1 ca marche mais comment pour 200 d'un coup ?

Merci


----------



## otgl (3 Octobre 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Sélectionner les 200 messages.
Dans le menu de Mail, choisir Fichier > Imprimer...
Dans la fenêtre d'impression, choisir PDF > Enregistrer au format PDF...
Ça créera 200 fichiers .PDF que tu pourras combiner en un seul fichier avec Aperçu ou Acrobat Pro.


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (3 Octobre 2012)

Merci


----------

